# GT: Game 1 vs Warriors 10/02



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






vs








Los Angeles Clippers(0-0) vs Golden St. Warriors(0-1)

WHEN: Friday, November 2nd at 7:30 PM Pacific
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: Fox Sports Prime Ticket; NBA League Pass
W's Last Game: 109-103 Win @ LAC
Clippers Last Game: 109-103 Loss vs Warriors

Clippers Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves:







|







|








Ruben Patterson | Al Thornton | Paul Davis

Warriors Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Monta Ellis | Mickael Pietrus | Matt Barnes | Andris Biedrins

Key Reserves:







|







|








Marco Belinelli | Kelenna Azubuike | Al Harrington 

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 112-103
Q's Prediction Record: 0-0

Q's Quote:
"So, here we go, the basketball new year starting in less then a week. Clippers host the Warriors which will seem to be a very high scoring contest, or at least should be. It'll be interesting to see who Dunleavy uses in his starting unit at the SG position and PF along with who the true key reserves will be. Gametime!"​*


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

monta ellis was sick in that last game. Biedrens will be a tough cover for kaman. Matt barnes at PF? really? Didnt know GSW was so thin there. 

If thats the case i wonder if dunelaavvy goes with thornton to start at PF. We know how he loves to try to match up with the other team instead of creating his own mis matches. 

With monta ellis and baron davis, i say you have to start ross and mobley if youre going to start cassell. If not, someone is going to go off on sammy. I shudder at the thought of sammy guarding monta ellis or baron davis. 

We will probably see a lot of brevin knight in this game as opposed to dickau because of this.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

By the way, living back here in oceanside again after 3 years, i cant believe that STILL Cox cable here DOES NOT have FSN prime ticket. Cox cable has about 10000 channels, some of the most ridiculous programming on the planet including sports channels that show college soccer, lacrosse matches, and other nonsense, but for some reason they dont have FSN prime ticket.

Ill be missing more than half of the televised games because of this. I sure hope the games that are on the WB show up on the san diego WB.

Anyone from san diego know?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

My bet is on the Clippers to win. I don't know why.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> monta ellis was sick in that last game. Biedrens will be a tough cover for kaman. Matt barnes at PF? really? Didnt know GSW was so thin there.
> 
> If thats the case i wonder if dunelaavvy goes with thornton to start at PF. We know how he loves to try to match up with the other team instead of creating his own mis matches.
> 
> ...


Got no clue on who's starting at PF for the W's, so I just went with a random Matt Barnes


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

is harrington healthy? if so id think he should start unless hes too slow for nelly's tastes


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> is harrington healthy? if so id think he should start unless hes too slow for nelly's tastes


I believe he is healthy but there were discussions that he would probably come off the bench and be a 6th man.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, thats what i figured, hes good enough to start, but not sure if he really fit into the run and gun style that nelly likes.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aAH maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan im excited!
Clippers at home will take this 
WE NEED TO SLOW THIS GAME DOWN!!!
LETS GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> By the way, living back here in oceanside again after 3 years, i cant believe that STILL Cox cable here DOES NOT have FSN prime ticket. Cox cable has about 10000 channels, some of the most ridiculous programming on the planet including sports channels that show college soccer, lacrosse matches, and other nonsense, but for some reason they dont have FSN prime ticket.
> 
> Ill be missing more than half of the televised games because of this. I sure hope the games that are on the WB show up on the san diego WB.
> 
> Anyone from san diego know?


All I can bro is that it's time to get DirecTV. Cable is overpriced and idiotic with the way they screw with their customers and constantly raise their rates. They add and remove channels all the time too, my Uncle still has digital cable and he's extremely upset about having the NFL channel yanked. DirecTV is cheaper and if you get a Tivo it's just as good as having the on-demand feature. 

No, I don't work for the company....I just want to make an easy fifty bucks!! :lol: 

Seriously though, that's ridiculous. DTV has had Prime from the very beginning (FSN2) when very few cable companies had it. 

As for the game, Harrington is apparently in Nelson's "doghouse" at the moment, but I wouldn't expect that to last very long. No real prediction for this one, but if they're going to win, the Clipps had better get to the basket and take advantage of the Warrior's ole' defense. They also have to find some way to stifle the fastbreak and force the Warriors to make jumpers, if they're allowed to run wild and get to the basket like they want to it's going to be a very long night.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> By the way, living back here in oceanside again after 3 years, i cant believe that STILL Cox cable here DOES NOT have FSN prime ticket. Cox cable has about 10000 channels, some of the most ridiculous programming on the planet including sports channels that show college soccer, lacrosse matches, and other nonsense, but for some reason they dont have FSN prime ticket.
> 
> Ill be missing more than half of the televised games because of this. I sure hope the games that are on the WB show up on the san diego WB.
> 
> Anyone from san diego know?


http://www.nba.com/clippers/schedule/ktla_sandiegocw5.html


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I cant believe that possibly will be all the games i will watch this year after not missing a game pretty much the last 3 years.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Thanks for the info. I cant believe that possibly will be all the games i will watch this year after not missing a game pretty much the last 3 years.


If you can, get DTV and you won't have any problems....


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

There's also Dish Network, it's had FSN 1 & 2 for at least the past 4 years i've had it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, ill strongly consider it when/if i get this house in san marcos. Right now im having to stay at my grandparents old place, thats attched to my aunts place, next door to my parents. One big happy family here. (had to move back from LA to take care of father who has cancer). Now, my aunt already had cable to here, and dont want me buying stuff (satelite). However, were trying to get this house near here by Jan/Feb. If so ill probably get satelite. 

Anyway, back on topic..

Its a shame everyone is injured. IMO, with all the new players we have, and the new lineups, we needed every day of the extra time we have had the last week to continue to develop the team chemistry, and learn the plays, etc. 

I guess it will be just learn on the fly


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Well, ill strongly consider it when/if i get this house in san marcos. Right now im having to stay at my grandparents old place, thats attched to my aunts place, next door to my parents. One big happy family here. (had to move back from LA to take care of father who has cancer). Now, my aunt already had cable to here, and dont want me buying stuff (satelite). However, were trying to get this house near here by Jan/Feb. If so ill probably get satelite.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your father, best wishes to you and your family...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Warriors played tonight and lost but the interesting thing was their starting lineup. Looks like they are going super small as they went with Davis, Ellis, Pietrus, Azubuike, and Biedrins. Not sure whether Pietrus was PF or Azubike was but their PF was either 6-5 or 6-6. I wonder if the Clippers will also go super small to counter that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, didnt expect them to get blown out of the water by the jazz. Also bidrens, whats up with him? look for him to destroy chris kaman possibly...cant see him having two clunkers in a row to start out the season. I wonder if next year, if brand opts out too if theres any way for us to make a run at biedrens. Or is he too much of an un-dunleavvy like player. Id love to make huge runs at either biedrens or ellis of the salary cap allows us. 

Im not sure if GSW can keep both without some wheeling and dealing. Even after unloading richardsons contract for nothing, next year, among 4 players they already have 42 million locked up. Another 5 and a half million in 3 other players, then theyve got to sign other guys, and you can count on them not all being just minimum salary guys, and give biedrens and ellis each potentially 7-10 million each a year to start? That theyd be paying like 10 million or more in luxury tax alone.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, the Warriors are coming off a 19 point loss at home to the Utah Jazz. Besides 25|4|10 with 5 steals and 2 blocks for B-Diddy, no one had a good game for the Warriors and you have to think they'll come out of that game with the mentality that they want a win. Clippers need to go to the post every chance they get with Patterson, Thomas, Mobley and Cassell needs to post up Ellis whenever Monta is on him. Don't think we should use Ross that much because we'll need scoring in this game, something he's not really known for.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

what exactly does biedrins do ? ?
i thought he was just like a dunker, does he have post moves short j 
anything else?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Wow, didnt expect them to get blown out of the water by the jazz. Also bidrens, whats up with him? look for him to destroy chris kaman possibly...cant see him having two clunkers in a row to start out the season. I wonder if next year, if brand opts out too if theres any way for us to make a run at biedrens. Or is he too much of an un-dunleavvy like player. Id love to make huge runs at either biedrens or ellis of the salary cap allows us.
> 
> Im not sure if GSW can keep both without some wheeling and dealing. Even after unloading richardsons contract for nothing, next year, among 4 players they already have 42 million locked up. Another 5 and a half million in 3 other players, then theyve got to sign other guys, and you can count on them not all being just minimum salary guys, and give biedrens and ellis each potentially 7-10 million each a year to start? That theyd be paying like 10 million or more in luxury tax alone.


No way in hell Dunleavy could figure out how to use a player like Biedrins effectively.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> what exactly does biedrins do ? ?
> i thought he was just like a dunker, does he have post moves short j
> anything else?


Biedrins is an all around solid player. He's very active and at the same time very effective. He's athletic and a good finisher. He's everything I wish Kaman was... I would trade Kaman for Biedrins in a ny minute!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont think you could compare biedrins and kaman, completely different kinds of players.

Now biedrins and wilcox, THATS a good comparision.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Key to the game: Out rebound the Warriors. The most telling stat from their last game which would indicate why they lost so bad is that they got out rebounded by 20. Even with Brand out I can see the Clippers dominating the boards, there are quite a few players on the Clippers can pile up good rebounding numbers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Problem is, even if we do get healthy, there will be like 4 guys or so who probably havent even practiced in a week.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Problem is, even if we do get healthy, there will be like 4 guys or so who probably havent even practiced in a week.


Pretty much, I guess having the last starting date isn't late enough though at least these injuries are minor.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

What's the status on AL? This could be my last post because I will probably be banned for my signature from Mr. Tabuse.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdZ-09YtuV0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OdZ-09YtuV0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i dont think you could compare biedrins and kaman, completely different kinds of players.
> 
> Now biedrins and wilcox, THATS a good comparision.


I've never understood why people can't compare players since they aren't exactly alike. I mean serious, it's not Jello vs UFC we're talking here. They're both basketball players, they play the same position, they play each other the maximum amount of games per season. If you can't make a comparison, then i must seriously call into question your evaluation abilities.

Biedrins scores more at a very high FG%, rebounds more, blocks more, plays with much more heart & hustle and is considerably faster to compensate for his height at center.

Therefore, Biedrins is better. Stop the Kaman-nuthugging (cuz i know its coming)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

So you are sayiing its nut hugging, if i say that two players are different? So if i say its a better comparison to compare Carmello and Kevin Durant, than compare carmello and Q ross, i must be "nut huggin" carmello even though i cant stand him as a player? Give me a break.

My post was in response to clipshow saying he would insert biedrens for kaman. I say, you cant really compare the two for our offense. I already said i would like biedrens on this team...but as a powerforward. With dunleavvy here, we couldnt substitute kaman with biedrens. Like i said, biedrens could be compared to wilcox...an under 7 foot, thinner guy who is really athletic, more of a basket attacker, face up at times, as opposed to a post moving big 7 footer like dunleavvy loves. 

If a biedrens guy would have worked in dunleavy's offenes, we would have kept wilcox instead of kaman. We would have kept mikki moore as the backup instead of rebraca. We wouldnt have paid scrubs like 7 foot 300 pound josh moore on the roster to do nothing. You dont see that dunleavvy is hell bent on having a biger Center banging down low in his lineup? 

Its just facts, as usual. If we had nelly, avery johnson, d'antoni, or other similar coaches here, in a new york minute i would ship kaman out of here for pennies on the dollar perhaps. But, with dunleavvy here, unless were talking a superstar like pau gasol, amare, etc., no way does dunleavvy put a natural PF into his center role unless he has no choice. (like when kaman was injured, he had no choice but to start wilcox at center).


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

back on topic:

quotes from yesterdays times:



> The Clippers practiced with only eight players for a second consecutive day, but Aaron Williams (calf strain) and Tim Thomas (sore lower back) participated in non-contact drills. Knight (strained left hip flexor) returned to practice, and Josh Powell was absent for personal reasons.
> 
> Thornton (sore right ankle) and Chris Kaman (left foot sprain) also sat out.


and today:



> Thornton (sore ankle), Thomas (sore lower back) and Kaman (ankle sprain) participated in noncontact portions of practice. Powell returned after missing a day because of personal reasons.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn we already suck without injuries, imagine with DAMNIT
man im really excited and looking forward to this game , i hope the clippers just dont shatter my hopes for this game
hahaha


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well everyone is supposed to be available tonight according to the newspapers. But still, sprained ankle (kaman), sore ankle (thornton), strained hip flexor (knight), no way can those guys be at 100%. 

Another thing, i completely forgot that stephen jackson is suspended the first part of the season. 

I wonder what the starting lineup will be. In the past, dunleavvy would try to match the opposing team. So if this was the dunleavvy of 05-07, we would see a starting line up of kaman, Thornton, Maggette, Ross, Cassell. 

But maybe he will try to be consistent this year. If so, most signs are of the starting lineup to be Kaman Thomas Maggette Ross Cassell, with Mobley and Knight being first off of the bench. Then I assum thornton would come in for whoever gets in foul trouble first: Thomas or maggette. Patterson im sure will be in the mix as well.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry guys, every time I post the thread gets closed. YamaTab can dish it but he certainly cant take it. His solution is to close the thread or to delete the post. Get a life and enjoy it a little bit.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man there has been a couple bull**** calls or lack there of against hte Clippers damnit


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmmmm nice quarter, we look ok out there, being that its the first season, we only had a couple of those times down where we just commit a stupid turnover...
maaaan!!!! CMOOOOON 

and i hope Q keeps on with the 3 pt shooting, cuz i mean his shot was a long range J, and its like take a couple steps back and itsa 3 already so i hope he realizes that 
im still curious to see how the Clippers respond when the Warriors go on a run


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

The game is looking pretty good so far. A 3 for Ross in the first quarter of the year is awesome! Thornton is a bit nervous it seems, but that'll pass. 35 points to finish the first! That's against the Warriors' defense, but at least they're scoring.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man i dont know what dunleavys new offensive philosophy is but damn im really liking it !!!!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Kaman with the dunk! Clippers up 13! Let's hope this stays...
Man, Thornton needs to chill a bit and PASS the ball sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

can we ****ing please stop giving up damnit layups


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

all these layups are ****ing pathetic, how the **** are they going to miss when they get layups damnit


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Damn that got ugly real quick. There was one sweet pass by Patterson to Kaman for the dunk, but otherwise the second half of that quarter was nasty.

At least it's tied at halftime...they could have easily been down...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Things are looking a bit better. Kaman was playing well until he got a bloody forehead, hope he comes back.

The Clippers are streaky right now, as are the Warriors...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn this azabuke whatever the **** guy is getting me mad


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

92-90 at the end of 3!!!!

Maggette has 16|7|5 with 2 turnovers on 6-11 shooting, Kaman with 14/14/3 and a block, Thomas has 20/5 off the bench with three treys.

Let's go Clippers Let's go :clap: :clap:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh **** Kaman with the niiice steaL!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman with a block on Belli! Or not...nice try Ruben lol


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley hits it and Clippers have a 5 point lead...with that bucket, Clips now have 100 and Lawler's Law says thats the game folks, let's see if Clips can hold it up on the first game of the year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

21/17 for Kaman and theres about 7 minutes or so left...keep playing like this Chris, PLEASE. Mobley hit a long duece leading to a Warriors time-out, and Clippers have a double-digit lead...let's do this!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

WOW....Kaman is dominating!!!! :yay: 
Go Clippers!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, what a sick block by Patterson...SICK block

Unfortunate follow-up foul on him giving the W's a 3 point play.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

The refs called that a FOUL on Patterson's block???????????


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> The refs called that a FOUL on Patterson's block???????????


No, it was on the follow-up play where Azu rebounded, put it up and Patterson bumped him accidentally.

Nice board by Ruben as well...Clippers need to take this game and end it, W's can score in bunches


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Look at Patterson's hustle!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, nice pass Mobley, nice jam Kaman...

3 minutes and change left..c'mon let's do this!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

That was a nice pass by Mobley to kaman


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

They are getting careless with the ball now....dont blow this one!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

way too many turnovers 
but overall everyone is playing pretty good


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Man, the Clippers have had some great offensive plays, some okay defense, and some TERRIBLE turnovers. If you could just cut those turnovers, this game wouldn't be so ugly. Gotta keep the lead for just 2:39 more :azdaja:


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

MOBLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man...did he make some tought shots tonight!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley called glass on that shot.......


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

18 rebounds for Kaman...18! Along with that he gets himself 24 points[6-7 FT]

6 point lead, 16 seconds...we'll hold it because this is post #*7,777*


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Wow....two cute blonds.... =D


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Did Mobley just wipe his sweaty hands on Kaman's head? LOL He was trying to fix his hair?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> Wow....two cute blonds.... =D


No one comes close to Kaman though.

120-114 Clippers win!!!! Way to start out the season...Sonics are next


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

no reason why we cant beat the Sonics, Earl Watson always kills us so they better do something about him and stick q or ruben on Durant 

GREAT GAME, although it was close down the stretch, we have the remember that alot of people are saying the Warriors are a great team and can make some noise...and us well the total opposite

but we saw what happened tonight


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, this is why i love the NBA. Doesnt matter whats on paper sometimes, anyone can come away with a surprise any given night. (look at the upsets tonight...clippers beat the warriors, pacers beat indiana, atlanta beats dallas, toronto beats the nets by 40, philly beats the bulls(!), lakers stomp the suns)

Was able to watch the game at my fathers house, thank goodness he has directv. 

My thoughts on the game. 

General - Officiating i thought wasnt good. Kaman got hacked maybe 4 times without the foul being called (contributed to more rebounds for him, but i would have preferred free throws). Mobley got hacked twice no call. They missed a goal tending, plus an offensive interference call. They missed some reach in fouls both on patterson, and by patterson. At least for the most part it was fairly even on both sides, but wow, its like the refs were in preseason still IMO. 

Coaching - No micromanaging by dunleavvy tonight...seemed to let the guys just do things. Seems like he was on knight to push the ball more than usual. I liked his substitutions. Training staff: what did they say about kaman ( i fastforwarded most of the game)? Why was he so long in the locker room?

Golden State - 

Azubuki - Again, another reason why i love this league. Players literally come out of nowhere. clippers have had that before with guys like harold ellis, bo outlaw, troy hudson, ross, Bobby simmons, etc. But this azubuki guy was ridiculous tonight. Should have been called for the clear out on his dunk but the athleticism he showed...incredible. Nice shot too. Maggette couldnt guard him at all.

Rest of team - Biedrens up and down night. Didnt seem very active on the boards for being the only guy over 6'6" on his team much of the game. Barnes didnt do much. Baron davis nothing spectacular. But man do they take it to the rim. Did anyone count the layups they had? Probably more than half their poitns were on layups/dunks around the rim. 

CLIPPERS:

Patterson - What a surprise that he started. But wow, great move by dunleavvy, he brought energy to the team. Clippers havent had a guy hustle like him IMO since Bo outlaw. Five turnovers im sure he wont get every game, but if hes hustling like that, im sure all of us can give him a pass on that. 6 boards, and didnt take any bad shots. And his blocks on biedrens. Holy crap. Was kind of funny actually, our PF was assigned to guard the opposing teams PG (Davis). Did a good job when he was on him.

Maggette - Nice that he seems to be confident in his 3 point shot again. Did his usual maggette stuff of a pointless foul here and there, going to the basket looking for a foul and ends up turning it over, but still, overall, if maggette can give us 16 points, 7 boards, 5 assists, on 50% shooting, ill take that for our starting SF any day of the week. 

Kaman - Ridiculous night. His rebounds werent always just because he was so much taller than evryone else, actually biedrens is only a couple inches shorter. But if you watched how he moved away from the ball, his positioning is so much better. As soon as the ball was going up he was looking to box people out, even when far from the hoop. 3 assists, 2 TO's, 1 block (i counted 3), even a steal. kaman will not do this every night, nor come close to it, but its nice to see him have start strong for the first time in his career, especially being on a sprained ankle.

Cassell - dont know if he was hurting, but i thought he should have played more minutes. 23 minutes 10 points, 3 assists, 3 rebounds 1 To. Still has his jump shot going over his left shoulder. I would have liked to see him down the stretch, hes our only consistent late game guy. If it wasnt for mobley's uncharacteristic taking over the game thing, we probably would have lost. 

Ross - Told you i liked the sign in preseason that his range seemed to be extended. I thought he played a very productive 19 minutes for his standards. I would have liked to have seen him inserted though to be put on azubukie.

thomas - Great coming off of the bench. hit some nice 3's that he probably wouldnt have unless kaman got wacked in the face and sent to the locker room. So our PF guards the other teams PG, and our three point shooter is our center. Yes we have a strange team this year. lol. 

Knight - Did a little bit better getting the offense into gear than in the preseason, but still way too much standing around for a PG. 9 assists, a couple of them nice, but nothing that earth shattering, but 0-3 shooting and 4 fouls in 23 minutes? We need more from our PG. I have no problem giving him time if cassell is stinking it up, but especially in the 4th quarter when we needed offense, knight should not have been in the game. 

Mobley - With this starting lineup we will have 2 6th man of the year. lol. Mobley missed some easy shots, but still hit them when they counted, and really did a great job at both ends of the court. Mobley still has some game left in him for sure. 

Davis - Did almost nothing in the game, i look for him to get more minutes against bigger teams. Blew a wide open layup, like many did in this game, but got saved with one of the stupidest goal tends i have seen by obryant i believe. 

Thornton - 19 minutes he played, and this is with brand out. He already started to do a couple things that maggette does that gets un dunleavvys nerve, ball hogging a bit and some ill advised shots, even the ones he made. Seemed a bit slow footed guarding guys off the dribble. But this is his first game. I just dont want him to get in dunleavvys dog house early. I want him to be one of the leaders for ROY come the all star break, although if patterson, mobley, Ross, and thomas keep playing like tonight he will find the minutes hard to come by.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I know this is really meaningless, but the Clippers scored the most points out of any team that played tonight!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Wow, this is why i love the NBA. Doesnt matter whats on paper sometimes, anyone can come away with a surprise any given night. (look at the upsets tonight...clippers beat the warriors, pacers beat indiana, atlanta beats dallas, toronto beats the nets by 40, philly beats the bulls(!), lakers stomp the suns)
> 
> Was able to watch the game at my fathers house, thank goodness he has directv.
> 
> ...


Pacers beat Indiana ? ? haha i think you mean the HEAT :cheers: 


but yeah what a great night of NBA tonight capped off by a Clipper victory, and our players are bound to struggle eventually and this is when Al will have to come in and try to play LIKE HE DID TONIGHT, yeah he took a couple stupid shots....and he didnt run the offense at times, but if we struggle, we are going to need this kind of mindset, of course not right now cuz we played well :clap2:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

good catch! pacers beat indiana. ROFL. Heat, you are correct.

I forgot what it was like to see someone with as much energy as patterson. I couldnt believe he got up so high on that one dunk that he got fouled on (why was that not a flagrant foul)

Seriously, how many guys since bo outlaw have we had that show the kind of hustle patterson has? I thought the preaseason was perhaps just him trying to make the roster, but no. It was a fresh thing to see in a clipper uniform.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I know this is really meaningless, but the Clippers scored the most points out of any team that played tonight!


I dont think its meaningless at all! how many times did we score 120 last year in non overtime games? Any? It shows that perhaps the offense will be different this year. Not to mention it could have been 125 at least...clippers had like 113 points i think with 6+ minutes left in the game.. This reminds me of the old alvin gentry clippers when they would lose a lot, but it was still fun basketball...i remember the 120-115 dallas games, and others where we scored a lot.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

the clippers are the pimps of the nba... 

can anybody say playoffs??? 

i can...vada


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yama was right all along....

chris kaman #2 center in all of basketball(in fantasy, and going by averages)


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont know about that. No way would i ever say hes number 2 center in all of basketball, because IMO, he is not.  Now, when we narrow it down to true centers 7 feet or bigger, then i do think hes one of the top ones, yes, since its such a dying breed. 

But youre right on one thing, kaman surehelped my fantasy team yesterday. 50 points in the NBA stock exchange in one game.


----------

